# Desperate to find this music - please help



## Rochelle Rochelle (Mar 5, 2010)

Frederick Jacobi Composer
1923 Two Assyrian Prayers (Soprano or Tenor and chamber orchestra, 12 min. French text by Rebecca Godchaux. “To Ishtar” and “To Bel-Marduk”)

Can someone help me to find these recordings and/or sheet music. The Library of Congress wont release anything to me. Thanks in advance. Mark and Rolla.


----------

